# Does my puppy look purebred?



## Rex216 (Feb 14, 2016)

I was told he was, no papers. I was going to get a mix anyways, but found this little guy.


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Hm, I can't say for sure, but it looks to me, that he seems more like a labrador in the face and ears. 
I am sure some of the breeders will help you out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The ears look to be rather heavy and not going up yet. Really hard to tell in those pictures.


----------



## Rex216 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just took these pictures.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In some of the pictures he definitely looks like a Shepherd, but with heavy ear leather. Others he looks like a mix. I do question his being mixed with a lab, though, since black in labs is dominant and your pup is a bi-color. 

Might be more obvious in another few weeks. Post more pictures then.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks to have some (distant) lab in there, the ears and face tell me that. Though ears dong hang right for lab, I think thats a likely X. Maybe a few generations back, one was half lab/half gsd but then bred full to GSD. I dont see PB in this cute little guy


----------



## 4Flynn (Feb 11, 2016)

I have seen many GSDs colored this way and he does look pretty similar to a GSD pup; however, I would not be surprised to learn that he is half black lab. Even if he was though, you should be thrilled. He's quite adorable and half-breeds often have a lot less health issues. Plus, he is still a large breed dog. I would love to see how he turns out! Give him unconditional love!


----------

